# My current collection of electric/electronic watches.



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

I have a small collection of watches. Only recently did I discover the genre of electro-mechanical watches. So I decided I wanted to start a small collection of this type of watch. I am not a person of wealth so my purchases have been humble, and most have required refurbishing by cleaning them up and polishing the metal and crystal if possible.

This is what I have so far.....

Bulova Accutron, 1974










Timex Dynabeat










Helbros Electric, 1969










Caravelle by Bulova Transistorized, 1974










Benrus Electronic










Croton Electronic










Benrus Electronic "Technipower"










Hamilton Masterpiece Electronic, 1976










Hamilton "Jupiter" Electronic, 1975










Thanks for lookin'


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Tom & welcome.

Although a vintage mechanical devotee I appreciate & enjoy the interest/passion others show for their chosen selection.

Let's see if we can convert you. :biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A lovely collection of electronic vintage watches :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Very nice collection... Love the linen dial on the Timex :thumbsup: and good to see a Caravel, Helbros, Benrus and others in this genre :yes:

My "well travelled" Hamilton says hello


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I like the Hamiltons... :thumbsup: Do they have ETA-ESA movements ?


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

Thanks gent's! 

I like your Hamilton Jupiter on leather, very sharp!

@gimli: Yes mine do.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats a great collection. and they dont have to be expensive to be appreciated. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent collection mate, the oldies are not really my thing, but I can still appreciate their appeal. I can imagine some of those were ahead of their time when they were new as well :thumbsup:


----------



## kum (Apr 19, 2017)

Lot of lovely watches!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice collection thanks for posting :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

Another one added to the collection today. Helbros Electronic, new in box.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've got a Helbros :tongue:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've got a Helbros :tongue:


 THE CRYSTAL IS SO CLEAR, THE CASE SHOWS HARDLY ANY WEAR AND THAT PRISTINE MOVEMENT... WOW! THAT'S A BEAUTY PAUL! :yes:


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've got a Helbros :tongue:


 Yikes! Found in salt water?


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

This one added today. A Timex with GMT function.

*"Timex Electric Dynabeat Time Zone" *

It's in excellent condition and running well.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Kmot said:


> Another one added to the collection today. Helbros Electronic, new in box.


 Me too, although my on dial test is in pale grey/white rather than red. Not sure if it was made that way or has faded?.....


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

Hi Robin, well it looks good in grey as well! I suppose it could be faded if the watch had been left where the sun beat on it every day.


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Fantastic! You may not be rich, but you've got a great eye for an attractive and interesting watch; some real beauties there. Collections like that what makes horology such an interesting hobby thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

Thank you Thimo for the kind words! 

Robin S, if your Helbros runs, it's better than mine. Because I put a new battery in it, and it will not start.


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

I got another one. A Stellaris Electronic Transistorized. Judging by the case back, it has the ubiquitous ETA 9154 inside.










PS: My deepest condolences to the families of the victims of the Manchester slaughter...


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

One more added to the collection. A Belforte.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Kmot said:


> One more added to the collection. A Belforte.


 That's stunning! But with the age of the watch, would that be a replacement dial? Please bear in mind I have next to no knowledge of electronic watches


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

It's kinda slow in this Forum, Electric and Electronic Watches. Not that many people collecting them I suppose. Well here are some more of my collection to liven things up a bit. 

*Zodiac Spacetronic*










*Matthey-Doret Electronic Transistorized*










Thanks for lookin'


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

I got another one, this time a Caravelle ELECTROTIME Set-O-Matic.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've got a Helbros :tongue:


 You can almost taste the "minty-ness".


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

Just sold this beauty. I really liked it but I couldn't change the strap so sold it. I also needed to fund another purchase.


----------



## Cnjm1 (Aug 25, 2017)

really nice to see, great collection.


----------



## Rakester (Oct 25, 2015)

Interesting collection, thank you for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments fella's!


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

What a fantastic collection of watches. You can see the designs of the newer watches in several of these. Almost makes me want to start a collection myself. Keep on collecting.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Awesome collection with some very fascinating and visually appealing examples.


----------



## Kaeru (Jul 4, 2017)

I love the Helbros (first one) and the Zodiac!

I am into automatic watches, but really want at least one hummer in my collection. I only knew of Bulova and Omega, but now my eyes have been opened to lots of other possibilities! Thanks for the great photos!

I love the Helbros (first one) and the Zodiac!

I am into automatic watches, but really want at least one hummer in my collection. I only knew of Bulova and Omega, but now my eyes have been opened to lots of other possibilities! Thanks for the great photos!

I love the Helbros (first one) and the Zodiac!

I am into automatic watches, but really want at least one hummer in my collection. I only knew of Bulova and Omega, but now my eyes have been opened to lots of other possibilities! Thanks for the great photos!

I love the Helbros (first one) and the Zodiac!

I am into automatic watches, but really want at least one hummer in my collection. I only knew of Bulova and Omega, but now my eyes have been opened to lots of other possibilities! Thanks for the great photos!

I love the Helbros (first one) and the Zodiac!

I am into automatic watches, but really want at least one hummer in my collection. I only knew of Bulova and Omega, but now my eyes have been opened to lots of other possibilities! Thanks for the great photos!

I love the Helbros (first one) and the Zodiac!

I am into automatic watches, but really want at least one hummer in my collection. I only knew of Bulova and Omega, but now my eyes have been opened to lots of other possibilities! Thanks for the great photos!

Oops! Very sorry about the same comment several times! I thought my phone wasn't working!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Love the OP's little Timex! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for the nice comments fella's!


----------



## Rustynuts (Jan 5, 2016)

All these watches are now interesting curiosities, and just one of the 'blind alleys' taken by the watch industry. When i was young, the Bulova Accutron seemed to be the epitome of modern watch technology, and I lusted after one. But then when I was bought my first pair of slip-on shoes, I swore I would never wear laces again, as they had been rendered passe. Now, every one of my shoes and trainers are laced-up.


----------



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

I too have a fascination for electric watches. I have a Timex Electric which unfortunately is beyond economic repair I think. I have another Timex Electric hopefully in better condition on the way though. I don't come cross many examples of electric watches for sale but maybe I'm looking in the wrong places.

Is it possible to still get these serviced?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

SBryantgb said:


> Very nice collection... Love the linen dial on the Timex :thumbsup: and good to see a Caravel, Helbros, Benrus and others in this genre :yes:
> 
> My "well travelled" Hamilton says hello


 Nice!

I love Hamiltons


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Lovely little collection there mate.


----------

